# My first buck



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

Got this one opening day. We had been baiting my in laws' property in harrison county for about 2 months just trying to get everything coming in that we could. Got in the stand at about 5:45 am and after about 30 minutes I heard movement and a light grunt about 30 yds or so behind me. Kept waiting and waiting but he never came out in front of me. So I came down at noon and ate a sandwich, then wentt back up. Didn't see anything all day so I started to get outta my stand around quitting time and then I heard him coming at me fast. I got back in, and I know he heard me but he kept edging closer. Finally I got a look at him. It was all a blur and Id never seen anything quite like this guy before so I didn't even think to count the points, but I knew he was big enough and I was gonna drop him. I raised my bow as he had his head down on my corn pile and he saw me. He locked up and took one hop away, then turned broadside and looked up at me. I took the shot at about 18 yards, and he went about 40 yards into the neighbors field. I cant describe the feeling but Im sure you all know. when I rolled up on him with my brother in law and got a good look at him we just stood in silence for about a minute. All together with the points on the backside of the browtinds he was a 13 pointer. Not bad for my first buck


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

congratulations


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

congrats!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice deer. Congrats


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great job, is that head going on the wall?


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks all. You know I would most deffinitely put this on the wall but I really don't have the cash at the moment. It's a damn shame, but I am going to see if I can't do somethink nice with the rack. Not sure what yet.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Congratulations, a fine buck for your first! My first buck was also my best buck and I didn't have the cash to have him mounted, a beautiful 9 point that was a beast of a deer. Once again congratulations!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice buck and congrats .a lot of the taxidermist will take a deposit and you pay for the finished product it usually takes 6-12 months I am still waiting on mine from last year.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats!! You have to find a way to get him mounted! lol


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Great job and see all that preperation will pay off!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job on your first buck. Are you still grinning?


----------



## 313Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Great looking buck!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats on your first buck!!

If you cant find a way to do a shoulder mount then definately consider a European mount. Its about a 1/4 of the cost of a shoulder mount or you can buy a kit and do it yourself for even less. They look really good too!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Congrats on your first buck! that's a dandy.

You can easily do a European mount on your own. I've done 3 of them and its not hard to do. Skin the head with a knife and pull off as much meat as you can. You basically need a turkey fryer base/burner (boil head for 8-10 hours, pick out the meat/brains and change the water every couple hours), propane tank, and some Hydrogen Peroxide to whiten up the skull (submerge skull only for 3-5 days) once you have the skull cooked out. I have done a few and they all turned out perfect and still holding up after a couple years even.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Real nice Clark! congrats!


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

My taxidermist will do a european mount for free if you give him the cape. PM me if you want to know my taxidermist.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That's a nice buck!


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

Again, thanks all. It was definitely quite an experience. I tell ya Id take you up on that free mount too, but my brother in law is gonna help me do it up like he did a few of his. We put the head in the dirt for a few months and wrap the horns to protect them. When the flesh rots he bleaches it and cuts the rack at the top of the skull. I don't know if that's a european as Im kinda new to this but I like the way his method turned out. Looks pretty good. Thank you very much for the kind offer to help though. Anyone else pulling out any nice bucks?


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice buck! If you cant afford to get it mounted look in to a european mount, they look sweet and you can do it yourself.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

CatfishWilly said:


> Again, thanks all. It was definitely quite an experience. I tell ya Id take you up on that free mount too, but my brother in law is gonna help me do it up like he did a few of his. We put the head in the dirt for a few months and wrap the horns to protect them. When the flesh rots he bleaches it and cuts the rack at the top of the skull. I don't know if that's a european as Im kinda new to this but I like the way his method turned out. Looks pretty good. Thank you very much for the kind offer to help though. Anyone else pulling out any nice bucks?


Heres a pic of a european mount.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your first Buck! It's a beauty!


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats on your first deer the first one is always the hardest. Nice buck.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice buck, Good job.


----------

